# Is my diet strict enough to lose weight?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’ve been doing BFL for the past year, and did well atfirst, losing 3 dress sizes and 5% body fat, but then I totally hita plateau and have had no more results since December. I’m wonderingif I’ve been strict enough with my eating? I bought your ebook, Burn The Fat, Feed the Muscle, and I’m [...]

*Read More...*


----------

